# Steel Container Homestead



## RuffTuffGuy (Jun 16, 2013)

I am very interested in building my own Steel container home off grid. I'm very new to this and I really don't know where to start besides from what articles I've read online. What is an ideal homestead plot? I'd love to be completely off grid. What key points should I focus on?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Those are some BIG questions 
Alternative building techniques lend themselves very well to off-grid applications; super insulation, earth sheltered, thermal mass, etc can be very helpful.

As to the "ideal" homestead plot, there is no such thing imo. MY ideal location would have dependable and diverse sources of water (surface and well/spring), productive soil of any type, and be semi-remote.

The location should, to a large part dictate the type of building you choose and also your alternative energy system. Although many things like earth sheltering and super insulation work in both hot and cold climate there are significant differences. 

I think if you gave a general region that you were considering the replies would be more helpful.


----------



## RuffTuffGuy (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok I'm sorry, I'm in Western PA region. It doesn't get too hot or too cold for long, but the weather can change 40-50 degrees overnight. There are quite a few plots of acreage but its sparse these days due to the Shale companies and people buying the land for gas rights. I was thinking of buying some land near state parks, not sure how this would work for me, but I need to start small. I have limited funds, and I imagine the first step would be for me to find land which can be set up with a well or other water source. Along with finding the right area with the right building codes to allow me to build how I please. Everything I know is just jumbled in my head. I don't think I have any real plan, I need to outline what is really the top priority.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

As far as building the home from shipping containers take a look at the Utube thread. There are some neat videos about this over there.


----------



## RuffTuffGuy (Jun 16, 2013)

Will do Grimm thanks a lot!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is alot of info on containers.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/container-home-plans-18060/
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/build-house-under-10k-18637/
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/shipping-container-shelters-1161/
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/shipping-containers-bunker-15410/


----------



## RuffTuffGuy (Jun 16, 2013)

Aw thanks Hiwall!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If you do decide to buy containers be sure you buy from a reputable source. Some containers are so used up they are worthless. In other words they are rusted through on top rotted underneath. remember the floors are wooden over metal bracing. The wood needs to be replaced as soon as possible. it is treated with stuff that can make you sick. these things are built in China and meant to ride on the deck of ships and on back of trucks and trains. 

A good seller will have the ability to move your containers to your site for set up. We are talking on the back of a tracker trailer set up. Figure you are going to pay from $3,000 up on a forty foot container. They come in 20, 40 and 53 foot versions. The height will also vary. 

You have to consider cleaning up the container, coating it inside and out, replacing the floors, cutting and welding the units together, Building concrete footings to set it on. Interiors will need to be studded and insulated, wired and plumbed. Do as much as you can but know when to call in the experts.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Or just buy a used travel trailer. You can move that yourself and it has everything you need to live there already installed. Out here you can get a rather nice one for couple thousand.


----------

